
California closes the Steve Jobs license plate loophole - lnguyen
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/07/steve-jobs-loophole-closed-california-wants-temporary-license-plates/
======
juicenx
It's insane how many cars I see driving in the Bay Area with dealer plates
(DGDG anyone?)

It also helps people avoid Golden Gate Bridge tolls and redlight cameras...

Really glad to see something being done about this, too bad it's not going to
be adopted until 2019.

